# Thoughts on a duty light.



## z_texas cop (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello, I've been actively reading this forum for the past few years and have made a few purchases based on advice given here. Currently I'm using for my duty light a MG P-Rocket in a modifidy ASP baton holder. I often carry an extra either the jetbeam E3S or the Lumapower Trust Model-1 in a pocket both with an AW14500. The officers I work with carry a wide variety of flashlights, many not worth much. I read about Saltytri's two tone thrower and thought it a perfect work of art, and wanted to buy, (the best light I've seen in a long time) but the wife said NO. I'm back to looking for a new light. Duty lights are a pain to pick, the head and body should be about the same diameter so it doesn't eat the shirt or press into your sides. Light or medium texture to not wear holes in pants or shirts. On/off switch menu free. Short so you can get in and out of a car and it won't flop around when running. Bigger than an EDC cause it needs to light an entire parking lot or dark building and sometime with a cone direct traffic for hours. I would love to see a flashlight with a steel bevel and tail, brightness settings independant of the tail clicky. Led and battery should be the sst-50 (lot of lumens often needed) with a single 26650, 3.7v lith-ion for the careful users and the A123systems 3.3v for the masses. 

I like the Torchshooter with the mc-e but its not quite right. Many of the single cell 18650 leds would be just right if there were on the 26650 format, greater capacity, more heat sink mass. If any builders out there make 1 I'll buy it as would a few others I believe.


----------



## NotRegulated (Mar 17, 2011)

I love your Join Date: 1969...Oh Greta, take a look at this!


Here is search link for duty lights. There are so many good choices you may have to try out many to settle on one.


----------

